

How to do Responsive Web Design? - sonic0002
http://pixelstech.net/article/index.php?id=1336046380

======
alexchamberlain
There are a couple of errors in this post: mainly, _we cannot use absolute
widths_. Of course you can, you just need to combine them with Media Queries.
My personal preference is to use media queries in CSS rather than selectively
loading the stylesheets. I don't think the extra traffic justifies more
connections.

------
ndabas
This looks very similar to <http://www.alistapart.com/articles/responsive-web-
design/> \- they've even used the same graphics!

------
Loque_k
Enjoyed that a lot, thank you - will definitely be passing it to designers I
run into at agencies who are new/struggling with it

------
earwolf
I'm not convinced that horrifically fugly scraper site knows anything about
"web design" - other than how to steal content

